# 451: Unavailable due to legal reasons



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hello.

That makes fun:

https://www.nptelegraph.com/news/ar...cle_520672ad-4a23-5445-87e4-ec6cc7a476d2.html

https://www.news-herald.net/lifesty...cle_e716ce0e-8bd3-5263-a98c-c3c31e1aa7b1.html

https://www.news-shield.com/lifestyles/article_a0ea2666-d0e2-59d6-adbe-a1e4ccbad78e.html


*451: Unavailable due to legal reasons*
We recognize you are attempting to access this website from a country belonging to the European Economic Area (EEA) including the EU which enforces the General Data Protection Regulation (GDPR) and therefore access cannot be granted at this time. For any issues, call 800-753-7092. 

*451: Unavailable due to legal reasons*
We recognize you are attempting to access this website from a country belonging to the European Economic Area (EEA) including the EU which enforces the General Data Protection Regulation (GDPR) and therefore access cannot be granted at this time. For any issues, contact [email protected] or call 865-986-6581.

*451: Unavailable due to legal reasons*
We recognize you are attempting to access this website from a country belonging to the European Economic Area (EEA) including the EU which enforces the General Data Protection Regulation (GDPR) and therefore access cannot be granted at this time. For any issues, contact [email protected] or call 715-537-3117.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2019)

Plenty of news sources, especially more local US ones, decided to do that for a lot of European countries rather than deal with the many and varied laws in Europe.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2019)

Oh thank you,there is a little word for this,hmm,i can´t remember..... something with cen......
I love it.


----------



## Maq47 (Apr 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Oh thank you,there is a little word for this,hmm,i can´t remember..... something with cen......
> I love it.


'censorship' is 10 letters, and thereby not a 'little' word.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2019)

Oh yes.Thats the magic word.

Thank you,please forgive an "old man".


----------



## Maq47 (Apr 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Oh yes.Thats the magic word.
> 
> Thank you,please forgive an "old man".


You can't be old. You joined in November of last year, and everyone knows that you have to join the 'Temp before the age of 13 or it won't be full of little entitled kids.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2019)

*Busted*

Damn cens........ censoo......ceenso....... arr i don´t get it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2019)

It is not really censorship. The newspapers are allowed to say what they are saying still. It is more that compliance with the laws is more hassle than it is worth for them, and presumably if they are owned by a bigger corporation (because most are) then that could probably have trouble down the line. As the presumed number of people in France caring about the events of nowhere, Oklahoma is probably pretty minimal and their advertisers care even less then it is the easy route.

I can't say it is a good thing, most of the laws causing it being a solution in search of a problem, but it is understandable, and still not censorship. Now the EU does have some fun censorship woes going on (your country doing a fun one recently with the lady that called the Islamic prophet a kiddy fiddler, and her getting slapped as a result going all the way up) but this is not that.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2019)

I think it IS censor.When i go to the Underground Station or Rail Station in Vienna i can get Newspapers from around the world.But i see your point.EU and USA are at "media" war.(must have somethnig to do with Canada or China or Russia.....).

Edge of danger
Notch by notch

I don´t have to read News-Herold.I have the REAL life when i look through my window (i think so.....).


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I think it IS censor.When i go to the Underground Station or Rail Station in Vienna i can get Newspapers from around the world.But i see your point.EU and USA are at "media" war.(must have somethnig to do with Canada or China or Russia.....).
> 
> Edge of danger
> Notch by notch
> ...




They are not having their message prevented from being sent/sanctioned for said message. If they wanted to start a subsidiary, or pay a legal type and site designer to go over the privacy policy and make the site changes then they could do that happily enough. The couple of thousand that would probably cost would not likely make a return any time soon, and might have to be revisited in a year or so when the next rule comes in.
Functionally it is similar to how my business website I have not had translated to Estonian because the effort there would probably be more than any would be non English speaking Estonian clients would ultimately make me, and it is not otherwise worth it for advertising purposes.


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 16, 2019)

and yet jackasses like gee, every liberal running for office, want more government control and more laws. They like EU laws. They want the US to follow EU standards. I guess they forgot the entire point people come to the US since even before it was a country: to get away from this shit control. The US was founded to not follow Europe standards... 

Just use the onion to view sites. I bet they will ban networks like tor..... Its for your own safety dont you know...


----------



## Xzi (Apr 16, 2019)

Captain_N said:


> and yet jackasses like gee, every liberal running for office, want more government control and more laws.


Liberals eh?  Is that why Trump's pick for FCC chairman, Ajit Pai, was the one to repeal net neutrality?


----------



## weatMod (Apr 16, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Liberals eh?  Is that why Trump's pick for FCC chairman, Ajit Pai, was the one to repeal net neutrality?


Trump is a Liberal tho


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 16, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Liberals eh?  Is that why Trump's pick for FCC chairman, Ajit Pai, was the one to repeal net neutrality?



trump is not a small government guy and he is a big spender. Hes not right or left. He trolls them both. He will never stop trolling.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 16, 2019)

451. Ironic, is it not?


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 16, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> 451. Ironic, is it not?


I don't understand.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 16, 2019)

dAVID_ said:


> I don't understand.




Ray bradbury. Fahrenheit 451. Book burning. Censorship. Not the same, but related, somewhat. Was the first thing I thought of.


----------



## Viri (Apr 16, 2019)

I thought something like this would happen to the UK first, because of their "nanny state" internet laws, lol.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 16, 2019)

Captain_N said:


> trump is not a small government guy


Neither was GWB.  The Republican party has nothing to do with being pro-small government any more.


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 16, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Neither was GWB.  The Republican party has nothing to do with being pro-small government any more.


You are 100% correct.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 16, 2019)

Captain_N said:


> You are 100% correct.


I'm also implying that Trump is 100% a part of the "new Republicanism," if not the leader of it.  The fact that he acts like a wrestling promoter in front of cameras doesn't make him any less a neo-con when it comes to policy decisions.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> Ray bradbury. Fahrenheit 451. Book burning. Censorship. Not the same, but related, somewhat. Was the first thing I thought of.



Yes,finally someone who noticed it.
Thank you.


----------

